# **** Thanksgiving ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to wish all of our PT family a happy thanksgiving today. Have a great time with friends and family, and if your traveling--- be safe.

I'll be headed over to bear gulch (yes, theres bears there) in about three hours to cruise a stand of aspen--- then back home for dinner and Miss K's pumpkin pies. :eating:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

backatcha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't overeat everyone and be safe.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Have a great day and be safe!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE !!!!!​​​


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a good time and be safe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your families 
I'm a day late but I wished it for you on time.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I am more than a day late, but Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I have bee away at the lake since Tuesday the 21st.


----------

